# A new board member



## mklotz (Sep 15, 2008)

Sean, my third grandson, was born early this morning. Specs are 8 (-0/+0.125) lbs and 21 (+/- 0.5) inches.

Mother and son are doing just fine. 

And, just to keep this sort of related to metalworking, does anyone have a source for terrycloth micrometers?


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations to the daughter and son in law Marv.

Being a coffeetotaller (almost), I will imagine having a celebration drink with you. 

John


----------



## Debian (Sep 15, 2008)

many many congratulations!!!  
btw, what's the meaning of "son in law" ? I read it many times but can't really figure out its meaning (my english is not so good, sorry) !


----------



## mklotz (Sep 15, 2008)

son-in-law = husband of your daughter (often acronymized to SIL)
daughter-in-law = wife of your son (DIL)
brother-in-law = husband of your sister (BIL)
sister-in-law = wife of your brother (SIL)
father-in-law = father of your spouse (FIL)
mother-in-law = mother of your spouse (MIL)

I might add that many men believe that the Welsh flag contains a picture of their MIL.


----------



## kvom (Sep 15, 2008)

In French, son-in-law is "gendre" (perhaps Italian is similar)

daugher-in-law is "belle-fille".


----------



## Kludge (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats, Marv, and please pass my best wishes on to the lucky parents. I shall put a bit extra Jameson's in my coffee in celebration. 

So ... how soon until he's an active member of the forum with machine time under his belt? 

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations Marv and family,

Where will you get a silver Mic and Vernier caliper set for the Christening,Baptism,Bris,Namakarana, or (insert other birth celebration here)?

David


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations Marv to you and all the family 8)

I'm with Kludge and will raise a "celebratory" whiskey in Sean's honour 

CC


----------



## wareagle (Sep 15, 2008)

Marv, 

That's great!! Congrats for you and the rest of your family! Glad to hear that all are doing well. Now, I need to find a drink and big fat cigar.....

Three grandsons.... You have a lot of tooling purchases in your future!! :big:


----------



## tel (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Marv, my cigar hasn't arrived yet, but congratulations any'ow.



			
				CrewCab  said:
			
		

> Congratulations Marv to you and all the family 8)
> 
> I'm with Kludge and will raise a "celebratory" whiskey in Sean's honour
> 
> CC



Single malt, I 'ope?


----------



## bentprop (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations to all the family,Marv.
perhaps you need to think about a stainless steel teething ring for the bub :big:


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 15, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> Single malt, I 'ope?



It's a special occasion Tel ;D ............ so it's out with the Glenfiddich ........... I kicked the weed about 6 weeks back ...... so no cigar though 

CC


----------



## seagar (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulatioms Marv.You now better start on his first steam engine.
Regards Ian ( seagar)


----------



## baldrocker (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations to all Perhaps a little turned brass hammer as a gift.
And one more chance of revenge against the parents.
BR


----------



## malcolmt (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Marv

What a wonderful time for you. Best wishes to you and yours. i am having a wee dram to wet the baby's head.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations Marv. My best to you and the lucky parents. Just doing a rough calculation in my head..... keep in mind that in about 16 years I will have a well cared for 9x20 lathe for sale with some tooling included. :big: Perfect 16th birthday present for the lad!

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations to all Marv!

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. I've passed them along to my daughter and her husband who were delighted and a bit amazed to hear that folks in the far flung corners of the world already knew of their good fortune and approved.

Photos of newly completed projects are de rigueur around here so I've bowed to tradition and attached one of my daughter's most recent.


----------



## Cedge (Sep 15, 2008)

Marv
As one grandpa to another... congratulations!!. Glad to hear all are doing well.

Steve


----------



## steamer (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations! ;D

Dave


----------

